# Veggies are OK right??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan tried some cauliflower and he loves it.
He only got a tiny bit in his kibble and loves it,but I wanted to make sure it's OK for him.
Other veggies are mostly ok right?
Just checking and thanks in advance.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*It could produce a smelly problem later. GAS If so now I do not know what others have said about this but I once gave Lilly a gas-ex because it was so bad. She got something out of the trash and she smelled bad for HOURS. uke::brushteeth: Doggie farts are the absolute worse for me. *
*I am an AVON rep and I once dropped a customer because every time I went to her home her 3 pugs had to get in my lap and they ALWAYS had gas plus she didn't bathe them very often either. uke: I feel like puking just thinking about it.*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it is fine in moderation. I know a lot of havs loves the baby carrots. Mine included. I try to put a little veggies now and then in their dinner. Dash hates pees and will completely eat around them. Or he picks them up and drops them to the side of the dish. I have heard like kids you have to introduce it many times and to this day, Dash still wont eat them!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My boys eat carrots ALL THE TIME! Raw....

green beens, broccoli, califlower, the crunchy part of romaine etc...

they have never had gas or the runs from them

they could be vegetarians


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine have a little bit of cauliflower (occasionally), broccoli, green beans, carrots and potatoes. They love it all, but with four, they only get a little bit each.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is a veggie snob. She will only eat broccoli if it's cooked, never raw; refuses green beans, cauliflower, and peas in any form; loves, _loves_, *loves* baby carrots; and will beg for lettuce but often won't eat it when it's given to her :suspicious:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie loves veggies... cooked, raw... she doesn't care! I haven't noticed they bother her at all.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Please keep in mind that not all veggies should be fed raw.

Always rinse vegetables thoroughly whether serving them raw or cooked. 

These are the most nutritious raw vegetables for your dog… 
•	Alfalfa sprouts 
•	Bell peppers 
•	Carrots (can be cooked as well – also gives ‘em something good to chew on!) 
•	Chopped parsley - small amount only
•	Finely grated beets 
•	Finely grated carrots with peel 
•	Finely grated zucchini and other soft squash with peel 
•	Fresh corn 
•	Lettuce and mixed greens 

…these are the most nutritious vegetables that should be cooked… if feeding raw you must pulp them in a food processor otherwise you dog will not digest them and simply pass them through without getting any nutrients from them.
•	Broccoli 
•	Cauliflower 
•	Corn 
•	Green beans 
•	Hard winter squash 
•	Peas 
•	Potatoes 

…and these should be avoided: 
•	Rhubarb 
•	Spinach 
•	Swiss chard 

Stay away from tomatoes and onions as they will be too hard on your dog's stomach.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Mine love certain veggies. I'm pretty sure Cru thinks broccoli is dog candy or something....he begs and begs for it. My 10 year old thinks he's pretty weird.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero really likes his veggies....and he "loves" a baked sweet potato. Now kibble is a different story.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Noa LOVES her veggies. Fruit, too. Carrots, green beans, cucumbers, and apples (without the skin) are her favourite. She will try to climb into my lap to eat these things, and i swear if she could get the fridge open on her own she would raid it for vegetables! I don't generally give her table food but veggies are ok in my book, in moderation. The gas isn't so much an issue but too much fibre does cause loose stools.. Interestingly, a friend was watching her for me and I guess she offered Noa a piece of her dinner - ham, i think - and Noa didn't want it. Which I was glad to hear...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

One of my dog trainers told me to use veggies in place of treats (for my over weight Aussie) because they are lower in calories. He told me to make sure that I cooked them until they were really soft, as they are easier to digest.

I heard that onions are poisonious to dogs...:suspicious:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph said:


> One of my dog trainers told me to use veggies in place of treats (for my over weight Aussie) because they are lower in calories. He told me to make sure that I cooked them until they were really soft, as they are easier to digest.
> 
> *I heard that onions are poisonious to dogs...*:suspicious:


YES!!!! Onions are bad!!!!


----------

